# Ezra Dyer Reviews the Audi A6 3.0T for the New York Times



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

'Super Powers? Check. Hidden Identity? Check.' Interesting title. One of our favorite writers at Automobile Magazine has also been doing some work for the New York Times and his latest review of the A6 3.0T appears there. The 'hidden identity' of which he speaks is that of the supercharger... dubbed T. Yes it's confusing, but the car is a boat load of fun and Dyer picks up on that element too. Read it after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

very nice Having the v8 is nice but the gas milage sucks ass. 
But you can not give up the sound of my v8 4.2 for anything. The sound is amazing compared to any 6 cyl car. It has just the right rumble with amazing power.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (audiontz)*

I agree on the sound. I drove the S4 and loved it, but the sound on my S5 is sooo much more sexy.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

It is rather sad about the sound. If the V8 sound was matched by the new Supercharged V6 it would make it all the more better.


----------

